
Automation will be the end of banks as we know them - joeyespo
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/03/automation-will-be-the-end-of-banks-as-we-know-them/
======
ohiovr
No it won’t. Not a chance I switch to a below the table bank that conjures up
fake financial products and claims them to be sound. My bank will give me hard
copy records for free. Once they sent a 200 page fax for free. I’m sick of law
breakers claiming their methods are innovation.

